# Contrabassoon inspired! FOTD



## yummy411 (Jan 14, 2008)

hey all! it's been quite a while since i've done an fotd over here. i post on my blog mainly when i feel moved to do anything, but i wanted to share these with you guys....

first, i love specktra member contrabassoon's fotd, so he inspired this look...another parrot-esque fotd =)















[FACE]
         Prep n Prime Face,
         MAC Satinfinish foundation in NC37 (fingers =p)
         CoverGirl Natural Hue foundation in Rich Sand (stippling brush for a thin layer) 
         Mineralized Skinfinish Natural in Medium Dark with kabuki brush 
[EYES]
         Urban decay primer potion all over from lash to brow
         thin layer of concealer from lash to brow
         brows- cork e/s (#266, small angled brush to fill brows), 
         inner corner- Gorgeous Gold (Target shader brush)
         lid- turquoise of Loreal HIP Duo Showy (Target shader brush)
         crease- light violet (Up at Dawn) of MAC's Pandamonium Quad (MAC #217, fluffy shadow brush)
         outer v- the blue side of Loreal HIP Duo Showy (MAC #217 brush)
         brow bone- light white color (Cloudbound) of MAC's Pandamonium Quad (MAC #217)
         top lid liner- Blacktrack fluidliner (MAC #212 SE)
         inner corner to mid lid- Peacocky glitter liner 
         bottom lashline-lined with Mystery khol power
         lower lid- (Gorgeous Gold is in the inner corner) Viz a Violet pigment (#266)
         lashes- loreal voluminous mascara, outer lashes have a bit of Aqualine liquid last liner on tips
         Bobbi Brown concealer palette used to conceal (in Warm Natural), with the pale yellow pressed powder to set (#217 brush)
[CHEEKS]
          Afterdusk blush, with a bit of Ben Nye Luxe Powder in Cosmic Violet (Essence of Beauty finishing powder brush)
          Harmony blush (same brush)-- contour color
[LIPS]
           Plum Royal Cremestick Liner
           a bit of Gel lipstick
           Pink Clash lipglass

Second up, my "could have been New Years fotd" but i was in the house nursing my 3 y/o's fever.  This was my stab at using my Antique Gold Reflects Glitter for the first time!









Face:
-Satin Finish mineralized skin finish
-MSF Natural in medium dark
-Drizzle Gold loose beauty powder
-(eyebrows) a lot of concealer (to hide hairs--ahhh! I need my brows done!) and Cork e/s to fill

Cheeks:
-Blunt blush
-Drizzle Gold loose beauty powder
-a few sprinkles of Antiqued Gold reflect glitter

Eyes:
- concealer to prime
-a bit of saddle in the crease
-Antiqued Gold reflects glitter piled on hoping for ultra shimmer shimmer shimmer!
(the pigment in the glitter provided most of the color)
-a touch of Carbon on the outer corner
-Mystery khol power to line top lid
-Bronze Styli Style liner to line bottom lashline
-Magic Dust e/s for inner corners
-Voluminous mascara
-demi wispy lashes

Lips:
-Oh Baby lipglass
-a bit of Gel lipstick on top

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 14, 2008)

oooh looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the locs are comin along lovely


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 14, 2008)

wow you have beautiful skin! great job on blending


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I love both of these looks on you- great color combos and blending!


----------



## Ciara (Jan 14, 2008)

Very Pretty... love them both but the first was my favorite


----------



## aziajs (Jan 14, 2008)

The second look is perfection!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 14, 2008)

Those look stunning!!!  The blending is just amazing!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 14, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 14, 2008)

lovely!!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks everyone! it feels great to post an fotd again!! yay! lately it's taken so much even though i buy and buy and buy makeup =( but alas!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 14, 2008)

you are sooooo pretty....and u have amazing skin and eyes and evrything!!!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 14, 2008)

Very pretty and your skin is lovely.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 14, 2008)

Hot looks!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 14, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## ppalada (Jan 14, 2008)

you are so pretty! and the colors turned out fabolous!! great job!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 14, 2008)

you're so gorgeous. i looove the neutral look!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 14, 2008)

Sassy and classy..as usual!!!!


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 14, 2008)

Girl Girl Girl.. The first look is hotness and I have to bite because it would be wrong if I didn't.. LOL


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 14, 2008)

this is hot, and so are you!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jan 14, 2008)

wow breathtaking!


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like the first one!! the second one also really nice natural look!! I wish I could blend as good as you!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 14, 2008)

I love both of the looks. So pretty


----------



## Jot (Jan 14, 2008)

both looks are so pretty. x


----------



## ancilla (Jan 14, 2008)

gorgeous look!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are both beautiful! I LOVE the eye makeup in the first one, and you look so pretty in the second one!


----------



## makeba (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow. its nice to see your pretty face again. Are those locs i see! if so good luck on your journey!!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 14, 2008)

love the first look and your brows! they're so symmetrical!


----------



## n_c (Jan 14, 2008)

You are so freakin gorgeous...love the mu


----------



## Hilly (Jan 14, 2008)

These are the best fotds I have seen from you girl!! Love them! Keep em coming


----------



## anickia (Jan 14, 2008)

nice pics.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 14, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like both!!!  But I lurve the first one.


----------



## nunu (Jan 14, 2008)

both looks are soo gorgeous!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 14, 2008)

They are both gorgeous but i LOVE the 1st look... definately one of my favorites you've done!!! You are beautiful


----------



## cinnybuns (Jan 14, 2008)

wow I love your colors and your eyes.  <3


----------



## oooshesbad (Jan 14, 2008)

whew i love the look!!!! Your eyebrows are bangin!!!!!!!


----------



## indiagirl73 (Jan 14, 2008)

You have beautiful eyes.. very pretty looks!


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 14, 2008)

thank you fellow specktra girls!!! i really appreciate your comments. i was feeling like my makeup skillz were going down hill, but this gave me some encouragement.

thank you to all who are supporting my loc journey!! yes they are baby locs... my front is acting up, not trying to bond, but we'll get there!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 14, 2008)

You are gorgeous! I just LOVE the second look!


----------



## contrabassoon (Jan 15, 2008)

First of all I would like to tell you just how stunning you are. The makeup is flawless and the blending looks beautiful!
Second, I am absolutely flattered that I inspired you (or anyone for that matter!!). This only inspires ME to keep on making more FOTD's!


----------



## Perple1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Both looks are beautiful ~ but the FIRST ONE makes me DROOOOOL!!!!  Awesome!


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

Love Love Love


----------



## astronaut (Jan 15, 2008)

I really love both looks!


----------



## fingie (Jan 15, 2008)

Both looks are very pretty! You have great blending


----------



## Zoffe (Jan 15, 2008)

wow, I love the first!


----------



## mistella (Jan 15, 2008)

So soft & pretty!


----------



## Sundae (Jan 15, 2008)

PLEASE do a tutorial for this look. It's beautiful


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 15, 2008)

Fabulous!!! Very Pretty


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you! thank you! thank you! *blows kisses* LOL


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Really lovely and attractive look - your eyes are killer pretty!


----------



## mreichert (Feb 28, 2008)

You are so pretty! I esp. love the first look- the combo of colors and they're blended perfectly! Love, love, love it


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2008)

There's no way to say which one I like better. They're both gorgeous.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Feb 28, 2008)

love it!


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 28, 2008)

Both looks are pretty but the first one is my favorite!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 28, 2008)

You are gorgeous.....and talented.  
I on the other hand am jealous.

I hope you post more often, as I would love to see more from you.


----------



## Amaranth (Feb 28, 2008)

Both are sooooo awesome! I especially love the first one though, the colour placement and blending are amazing!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 28, 2008)

Your skin is beautiful, it doesn't even look like you have foundation on.  

On the first look, I love how you applied color to the tip of your outer lashes, this looks fantastic!

Thanks for listing the brushes you used, that is very helpful because I'm going to try this!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow.trying this look is a MUST! keyword: trying.

lol


----------



## Purity (Feb 28, 2008)

That first look is to die for! So cute!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 28, 2008)

Omg I love the first look! Beautiful!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 28, 2008)

awwww prettyyyy.. i love it <3


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 29, 2008)

gee! you look great!


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 29, 2008)

awh, the first FOTD is just plain gorgeous. so colourful but yet so subtle. and the 2nd look is just perfect for a day out. very nice.


----------

